# Gibson SG - The 24 fret Standard



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a a bad looker. 50th Anniversary SG Standard with 24 frets... 

http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/SG/Gibson-USA/50th-Anniversary-SG-Standard-24.aspx


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That looks awesome! How many thousands of dollars is this one?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

$2129 USD list. That's surprisingly cheap.

And I want one.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Imho i only like red SG ( color fits with the shape so well ) , and if i were to pay over 2000$ for an SG, it would need to have one of those old maestro vibrola's


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Most US stores will knock around 35% off the MSRP, so you are looking at around $1375 street US. I like the TOM, not a fan of the Maestro myself.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmmm...do I like SGs? YES! Do I need 24 frets??? ummm...I guess sometimes...which is a YES! Count me in! I'll have to see what retail prices are like up here, but that looks interesting indeed.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hmmm...It's about time they released a sensible guitar that addresses common requests, ie, classic and proven design and 24 frets for reasonable (given the company and general industry) cost. In concept, there's a lot to like.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Given the strong dollar, if and when they arrive here they should be around the same price as the US stores. I see one on line @ $1300 - 1400.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

You could also look at it like a Tony Iommi model without the cross inlays like the signature models. Tony has a few that were custom made with more traditional inlays.










I would def like to try one of these.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

... or the old SG1 (also 24 frets) if you are into the "junior" thing!


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> Imho i only like red SG ( color fits with the shape so well ) , and if i were to pay over 2000$ for an SG, it would need to have one of those old maestro vibrola's


I hear you - I like Red/Cherry SG's also (I have two). I do play my Ebony Standard most of the time - just love the feel of that guitar.

These are going for a reasonable price in the US online retailers. I may check with locals & see what they can do...just for kicks because I don't NEED another guitar!!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have always wanted to like an SG. i just haven't played one yet that doesn't have a flat neck. i just don't dig the flatness. 
if i ever come across one with a more conventionaly shaped neck, i bet i'd love it.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Neck

Heavy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had one for a while. Nice fat, chunky sound out of that thing. I just never really got into the 24 fret guitars as much as I thought I would. Same as the Les Paul DC I had. Great sound but i Just prefer 22 fret guitars. That DC was a little neck heavy due to the chambered body. It was very playable though.


----------

